
Circuit behind the Internet Age turns 50 years old - gibsonf1
http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=080913161206.5phq0e94&show_article=1
======
parenthesis
See also:

[http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/news/2008/09/dayint...](http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/news/2008/09/dayintech_0912)

